# 1951 Swiss Army Bike w/rolling stretcher on Portland CL



## Boris (Jul 26, 2013)

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bik/3957013453.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 26, 2013)

That's the perfect Pub Crawler tow-bike to get my drunkass back home!


----------



## Boris (Jul 26, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> That's the perfect Pub Crawler tow-bike to get my drunkass back home!




You're a big guy, do you think your wife is up to the task?


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 26, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bik/3957013453.html
> View attachment 106221




Very cool - I wonder how they end up in the US - not easy to transport that stretcher all the way from Switzerland.  

Swiss Army bikes grow on trees out here.  You see them on every street corner because alot of people have them and use them. The Swiss like old stuff so it doesn't get wasted.

When I first moved here I saw those and had to get one - I got one within a week for 50 bucks but that was pretty lucky because they usually cost a few hundred.  They were produced according to that design from around 1905 until the early '80s so the value of one depends mostly on what year it is. The really old and the really new ones being the most expensive. I have about 6 of them all from the ww2 era.  The Swiss also make cool post office bikes and I have a couple of those as well but they are harder to find.  Painted yellow and similar to the army bikes. 

The company Torpedo which produces hubs out here which can be found and literally millions of bikes of all sorts went in and out of business with the start and stop of swiss army bike production.  

You can still buy nos parts for them - I have a link if anybody wants - to a site where you can literally buy any part - you could build an entirely new old stock one but it would be too expensive I think. 

They are fantastic to ride and they never break - they made civilian models too with a longer front fender that goes forward past the 'stempfel bremse' - 'stamp brake' on the front wheel.

They really are nice to ride and alot of people use them everyday still - and Ive never seen one that has anything broken on it right down to the lights and electric. They are so strong and toughly built its quite incredible.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 26, 2013)

I am tempting at buying this just for the stretcher so I can start planning my funeral arrangements, incorporating the hobby (it's only fair).
I would like my wife to finally ride one of my old ballooners and with my corpse on that attached stretcher, she could just pedal me into my final resting hole.
Refreshments and a bicycle auction immediately following.
Chris


----------



## Boris (Jul 26, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I am tempting at buying this just for the stretcher so I can start planning my funeral arrangements, incorporating the hobby (it's only fair).
> I would like my wife to finally ride one of my old ballooners and with my corpse on that attached stretcher, she could just pedal me into my final resting hole.
> Refreshments and a bicycle auction immediately following.
> Chris





...or just dump you on the side of the road and give free rides to the kiddies.


----------

